# IV Push vs. infusion



## kseifert (Mar 1, 2010)

To be coded as an infusion I must have documentation of the IV infusing over 15 or 30 minutes?
Thanks for your time
Karen S


----------



## ccipollacpc (Mar 1, 2010)

Hi Karen,
I believe CPT states 16 minutes or more to be an infusion.


----------

